# Time for this old codger to start..........



## graeaglebill (Oct 11, 2015)

It's time for this old codger to start thinking about wrapping things up. A sizable vinyl cataloged library of some of the most beautiful music ever recorded and no member of the family that shares the compassion. Over 1,200 cataloged jackets representing a couple of thousand discrete recordings that weigh close to 1400 lbs and currently no place to go.

How old? I remember when the New World Symphony was Dvorák's 7th.

Anyone have a good idea as to an applicable venue where this library could be sold? eBay and Craigslist don't seem to offer much help with this type of collection.

Thanks,
Bill Stanton
Graeagle, CA


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Ebay listing/lots and some patience are probably the best option anyway. 

Some will go as far to say that it is practically without commercial value, I don´t agree, but I live in Europe. Here in Denmark, I´d might also try newspaper/magazine adds.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Condition is everything. This includes the record's surface, its actually playing condition (i.e. was it played with a heavy needle), and cover (wear rings, etc.).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Ebay listing/lots and some patience are probably the best option anyway.
> 
> Some will go as far to say that it is practically without commercial value, I don´t agree, but I live in Europe. Here in Denmark, I´d might also try newspaper/magazine adds.





millionrainbows said:


> Condition is everything. This includes the record's surface, its actually playing condition (i.e. was it played with a heavy needle), and cover (wear rings, etc.).


All good advice is given. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

graeaglebill said:


> It's time for this old codger to start thinking about wrapping things up.


Might you not have a number of years yet to enjoy this music? Why not find a place to donate them and include them in your will?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I also have a vinyl classical music collection that I no longer use and have looked into the available options. The primary question is whether there is a demand for the collection. Only if there is does the condition become a factor.

Unfortunately, most vinyl records in the typical classical collection are not much in demand and have little value unless you were to happen upon an interested buyer. The main market is for jazz and pop/rock vinyl records.

That said, there are a few classical records that may be worth something and you can find out what they are by a simple internet search. Fwiw, in addition to the particular recorded work(s), they are typically European pressings on high quality vinyl.

Also, if you live near a store that specializes in vinyl records, they may take classical records, but they won't pay much for them (there are a couple of such stores in the Los Angeles area). My sense is that, overall, demand may be somewhat better in Europe than North America, but even there, I think there is a question whether the effort required to unload a vinyl classical collection is worth the limited financial return.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> I also have a vinyl classical music collection that I no longer use and have looked into the available options. The primary question is whether there is a demand for the collection. Only if there is does the condition become a factor.
> 
> Unfortunately, most vinyl records in the typical classical collection are not much in demand and have little value unless you were to happen upon an interested buyer. The main market is for jazz and pop/rock vinyl records.
> 
> ...


If you could see the loads of L.P.s my charity shop receives in a month.... mostly from older people who died or just want to get rid of them. But they have a regular group customers , the all search for " that "special "record. Thanks goodness due to helping them out from time to time, guess who's first?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> If you could see the loads of L.P.s my charity shop receives in a month.... mostly from older people who died or just want to get rid of them. But they have a regular group customers , the all search for " that "special "record. Thanks goodness due to helping them out from time to time, guess who's first?


Giving one's vinyl collection to a charity may be the best option. At least you can get a tax deduction (in the U.S.)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DaveM said:


> At least you can get a tax deduction (in the U.S.)


That sounds really, really remarkable.


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

There's a store on Melrose in Los Angeles called Record Collector that primarily stocks classical records and I think would be worth contacting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hiroica said:


> There's a store on Melrose in Los Angeles called Record Collector that primarily stocks classical records and I think would be worth contacting.


And do not get your hope's up to high though ( money wise)


----------



## graeaglebill (Oct 11, 2015)

If there's no demand, and likely no return, then it's hardly worth the effort. 

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

graeaglebill said:


> If there's no demand, and likely no return, then it's hardly worth the effort.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.


Only a few people are paying special prices for special records, look at eBay, some prices a more then ridiculous.


----------

